# Karpfenruten 40 oder 50 Startring



## raabj (19. November 2008)

Hallo

Ich will mir zu Weihnachten 2 neue Ruten schenken. Greys Prodigy Carp Rod 12" 2,75 lbs.
Die gibts ja auch mit 50 Startring, sieht aber ein bisschen bescheiden aus. Ist der 50 Startring überhaupt sinnvoll?

mfg


----------



## luecke3.0 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenruten 40 oder 50 Startring*

Hallo,
da scheiden sich die Geister, viele sagen es sei sinnvoll, andere behaupten es sei wichtiger welchen ABstand der Ring vom Blank hat, egal ob 40er oder 50er.
Ich würde wahrscheinlich bei ner 2,75Pfund Rute drauf verzichten, bei nem Weitwurfknüppel (z.B. 13ft 3,5lbs) würd ich allerdings 50er haben wollen.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Spaceguppy (19. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenruten 40 oder 50 Startring*

Moin,
also laut Fuji, die sich ja gelegentlich mit Ringen beschäftigen, ist er überflüssig bzw. funktionslos.
Er sieht außerdem soooo :vaus, dass mir ein evtl. Zusatzdezimeter Wurfweite egal wäre.

Christian


----------



## Carras (20. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenruten 40 oder 50 Startring*

Hi,

der 50er Startring bringt Dir gar nix, in Bezug auf Wurfweite. Das ist ein reiner Verkaufsgag.

Ein 40er ist vollkommen ausreichend.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Allround Mike (20. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenruten 40 oder 50 Startring*

Hallo,

kann meinen Vor-Schreibern nur zustimmen!!!
Ich stand vor kurzen vor der gleichen Wahl, nur gings da um die Greys X-Flite.
Mir wurde ebenfalls einen 40er Startring empfohlen, 50er bringt so gut wie nichts..

Grüße 
Mike


----------



## hummel. (20. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenruten 40 oder 50 Startring*

hu,
ob 40 oder 50er is sowas von egal es bringt dir 0.
Bis aufdass nen 40er wesentlich eher zu einer schönen karpfenrute passt (finde ich)

lg Christian


----------



## raabj (20. November 2008)

*AW: Karpfenruten 40 oder 50 Startring*

Hallo

Erstmal danke für eure Meinungen.
Man sucht immer einen schönen eleganten Blank und dann so Riesen ringe  war mir irgendwie suspekt. Ich war heute noch mal im Geschäft und hab mir die Ruten nochmals angeschaut und bin nun der Meinung dass die Greys X-Flite mit 2,75lbs evt. doch besser ist. Lohnt sich der Finanzielle mehr Aufwand?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## alex15 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten 40 oder 50 Startring*



raabj schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich will mir zu Weihnachten 2 neue Ruten schenken. Greys Prodigy Carp Rod 12" 2,75 lbs.
> Die gibts ja auch mit 50 Startring, sieht aber ein bisschen bescheiden aus. Ist der 50 Startring überhaupt sinnvoll?
> ...


 
Hallo

Der 50er Startring ist meinesachtens nur wichtig wenn du auf Distanz fischen must.Das heist wenn du über 100 Meter werfen must.


----------



## murmeli1965 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten 40 oder 50 Startring*

Servus,
über 100 m wirfst du auch mit einem 30er Leitring.
Kommt auf die Rute und dein Stil an.
50er Ring ist absolut unsinnig.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## canale grande (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenruten 40 oder 50 Startring*

Mußte an meinen Ruten alle Startringe erneuern!!!!.Hab dann meinen Rutenbauer gefragt ob es Sinn macht die 40ziger durch 50ziger zu ersetzen......macht aber keinen Unterschied....bis auf den Preis meinte er...


----------

